# High Royds Hospital. Menston. Leeds.



## Silent Hill (Sep 22, 2011)

High Royds! The former Psychiatric Hospital that was formerly known as The West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum when first opened in 1888.







Now normally I would have started this report with a shot of the famous admin from the main drive! But this was a spur of the moment visit after doing Murphy's Machinery just up the road. Apart from time limits, the secca were active on our exit so thought sod it. A good excuse to return then 






It's a massive site covering 300 acres. A lot has already been converted to housing, but parts of it are still as is and awaiting conversion. This is of course good news as far as the likes of us are concerned 






The main corridors of the admin block consists of fine Italian marble floors and mosaics. And the glazed tiles were made locally.
















I would just love to see these superb floors cleaned up.






Stained Glass in reception. A testament to the superb Architecture that's evident throughout.






Tudor style paneling in the boardroom.






Eerie corridors. If only they could talk.
















The beautiful ballroom.






Stripped out kitchens.






Pharmacy.






Paint decay.






Onward and upwards.











And the impressive clock tower.











That's it folks.






And before I go..... The Morgue is now sealed and minus the slab. This was removed and taken to the Stanley Royd Museum Wakefield. I so wanted to see it in situ. So the inevitable trip out to the museum had to be done.

Touching the cold smooth marble made me smile 






If like me, you are interested in the history of High Royds! Then I found this site very informative.

http://www.forlornbritain.co.uk/highroyds.php

I hope to return soon ​


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 23, 2011)

This place looks fantastic!

Great set of shots there.

Thanks for posting


----------



## krela (Sep 23, 2011)

Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant report. Looks like an incredible place.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 23, 2011)

very nice mate its always exciting around there


----------



## Flaxington (Sep 23, 2011)

nice shots. I must say, I'm suprised at the state of the floor in the admin corridor. I would have thought it to be in a better condition especially the black daisy/white rose mosaic. They must have spent quite a bit sandblasting the building and repairing the roof.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 23, 2011)

Flaxington said:


> nice shots. I must say, I'm suprised at the state of the floor in the admin corridor. I would have thought it to be in a better condition especially the black daisy/white rose mosaic. They must have spent quite a bit sandblasting the building and repairing the roof.



The mosaics really are beautiful mate. I shall go armed with the old cleaning materials next time  And there's building equipment everywhere.


Thanks all for the comments


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 24, 2011)

Superb photies...it's ages since I've seen any from here and, although I'm not into asylums/hospitals, it's an amazing place for it's architecture and decor. Excellent!


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 27, 2011)

No pics now!


----------

